# When will the 2006 Bowtech line be out??



## bowhuntinbanker (Jan 5, 2004)

I was told yesterday that the 2005's came out last September. I need a new bow now but will wait if the 2006's will be out soon. Also any word on what we have in store with the 2006 lineup???


----------



## olehemlock (Dec 10, 2004)

I don't think the new Models where released untill late November last year. And if my memory serves me correctly LaCrosse used a prototype model to kill a deer in the late season.


----------



## Jimmy (Sep 23, 2004)

I spoke to bowtech last week and they told me the 2006 models would be out end of october or first of november. They would not give me any hints or clues ast owhat to expect. I know a bowtech dealer who told me to expect something huge, but I'm sure all bow mfgs are saying to expect something huge.


----------



## liquid (Dec 1, 2003)

*Bowtech*

They are going to purchase Mathews.inc


----------



## Jimmy (Sep 23, 2004)

If you can't beat them , buy them???


----------



## bowhuntinbanker (Jan 5, 2004)

ttt


----------



## liquid (Dec 1, 2003)

I think they release the model specifications in November.And the bows hit the market after the 06 ATA Show ,from what i understand.


----------



## Techy (Nov 8, 2004)

I think they were released Nov 1 last year. Should be the same this year.


----------



## pdq 5oh (Sep 7, 2002)

Nov 1st, and you should see some bows. And something huge. :shade:


----------



## Jimmy (Sep 23, 2004)

pdq 5oh said:


> Nov 1st, and you should see some bows. And something huge. :shade:


They aren't purchasing Mathews they are actually purchasing General Motors :smile:


----------



## pinwheel5 (Jun 1, 2002)

We should have the 06 BowTechs by Nov. 1 :teeth: . I have not seen them yet but I ordered 5 models and the specs are sweet.


----------



## Limey (May 6, 2005)

*Bowtech's website*

Nov1 according to the website for new bows!


----------



## liquid (Dec 1, 2003)

2 weeks to go and we know sweet fa ,i cant believe the secrecy involved its hilarious.Huge announcement you say,righty oo then.Is it as big as KISS unmasked?


----------



## Jimmy (Sep 23, 2004)

pinwheel5 said:


> We should have the 06 BowTechs by Nov. 1 :teeth: . I have not seen them yet but I ordered 5 models and the specs are sweet.


What are the specs?


----------



## mightymight04 (Feb 16, 2005)

*'06 Bowtechs*

I have heard that then new binanary cam system will have moduals this year and also they will have two moduals for each draw lenght....one called smooth and the other fast. The new Alliengence will top out at 335 fps. They have added a two new bows the Tribute and Equalizer (not sure on the spelling) Tribute is a 31" ata not sure on the speed tho. Also there is a new riser change. I know it is just bits and pieces but the rep was running it by me so fast. November 1st is the actaully date for release on the new bow.


----------

